# HELP.. Wellness Price Increase - Other Brands ??



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

The 5.5 oz can of Wellness (not Core) went from $1.28 to $1.48 at the only store around here that carries it. I've been feeding it to our almost 15 yr "young" flame point persian for a good while and he sure likes it... It's good enough to spread on crackers.  I called Wellness and they confirmed a price increase on Feb 1st. and are sending me a $5.00 coupon...
I'm looking for something comparable in quality at a better price. :?: He'll eat a dish of Natural Balance once in a while, but refuses much more of it... 
Any savings by ordering on-line are eaten up by shipping charges... atback


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Bummer  I use Natural Balance, too. I feed my cats a few different brands and they also like Natural Balance. I also buy a few varieties of Blue Spa Select and AvoDerm, all of which are at my local Petco. If you have Pet Supplies Plus near you, they have the best selection of higher quality cat foods. I haven't been there in awhile so I can'y comment on their prices, but I recall that they were competitive.

I'm going to move this to Cat Chat for you. You should also check the sticky at the top of Cat Chat for Pet Supply Direct coupons which may help.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Boss eats evo 13 ounce can for 2 bucks normally I pay 1.74 for myne though. 

I love it its a great food for cheap.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cheapest place around here is Petco at $1.39, one of our independent's is $1.60. 

You're not going to get that quality food for a lot less money, especially a grain free. 

How about using the larger cans of Wellness...they're a lot cheaper per oz. Make sure to store the excess in a glass bowl, not the can. If he doesn't like it cold, you can bring it to room temp by adding some warm water, soaking the bowl in another bowl of hot water or nuking it for 8-10 seconds. 

I play the coupon game with Petfooddirect. They also have really good sales. So if you can order several cases on sale, with a 15-20% coupon, it will more than offset the shipping. Their shipping does not go up linearly, if you can order 4-6 cases at a time, you'll do really well.

Another alternative is to rotate foods, I find it makes them less picky and you can fit in some less expensive brands. I buy 6 cases at a time...2 CORE, Wellness chicken, Wellness turkey (those are the favorites) and then I choose from Natural Balance, Merrick, Nature's Variety and Holistic Select for the other 2 cases (often I just choose whatever is on sale). I would have EVO 95% in that mix, but it disagrees with Maggie's stomach.


----------



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

Lisa 216 said:


> Bummer  I use Natural Balance, too. I feed my cats a few different brands and they also like Natural Balance. I also buy a few varieties of Blue Spa Select and AvoDerm, all of which are at my local Petco. If you have Pet Supplies Plus near you, they have the best selection of higher quality cat foods. I haven't been there in awhile so I can'y comment on their prices, but I recall that they were competitive.
> 
> I'm going to move this to Cat Chat for you. You should also check the sticky at the top of Cat Chat for Pet Supply Direct coupons which may help.


I buy this food at Pet Supplies Plus in Beckley, WV !!!! Thanks for the feedback !!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have noticed the Wellness price increase. Pet Supplies Plus just had it on sale for 1.18 a can so I stocked up, but now it's back to 1.48/can.  

Is the petfood direct price that shows the price with or without the coupon? It might be worth it to try that. My cats like the chicken/herring flavor best.(in the blue can). The best price around here is at Pet Supplies Plus - Petco is charging 1 penny more per can, but with 8 cats every bit helps. 
Petco just sent out a 20% off coupon for one item only. I called and asked if the coupon would apply to a purchase of over $100.00 of Wellness or just one can. They told me just one can. I said well, then I won't be buying it from you. (Crabby lady that I am.) You would think a bulk purchase would make it worth while for them, especially since I usually buy my litter, toys, etc. when I buy the food. Oh, well thier loss, Pet Supplies Plus gain for that day. I have enough food to last for another week now.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> Is the petfood direct price that shows the price with or without the coupon?


Without.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, I just stocked up on Wellness this weekend and the price has jumped! The 12.5 oz cans are now $2.19!! Every other premium brand of big cans, Evo, Evangers, Innova are about $1.59. I'm quite angry, actually. How can they justify a 60c per can hike? I've been using Wellness since it came out and been really happy with it (other than the fact they added carragenan a couple of years ago and when they had that little rice incident!) but now I think I need to make a change. I picked up the three mentioned above (I've tried them before but Nanook only wants Wellness turkey!) and we're going to try the food rotation game again. Sigh!
I'll be calling them as well...maybe, if enough people do, they'll reconsider, although I doubt it.


----------



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

Pet Supplies Plus changes their specials the 1st of each month. I'm praying that the Wellness will be on sale for March. They stopped carrying the 12 oz cans last year which were abt $2.00 !! Turkey is easily the favorite for Turtle Cat !!
Anyone tried Filidae canned ??


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> If he doesn't like it cold, you can bring it to room temp by adding some warm water,


Zenobi loves it like this, so even if I open a new can (I only put out a little at a time) I mix a couple of teaspoons of warm water with it. She'll lick it dry first and then eat. If there's any jelly at the bottom of the can, I rinse that out for her with a little warm water. I feed her dry and canned. So I spoil her. She has the choice of two type of dry in separate dishes and it's amusing to me to watch her making up her mind as to which she wants. Lucky for me, I suppose that she's not an overeater.

(I did start her off with some of the more costly canned and dried stuff, but she wouldn't eat it.)


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Last evening I had a conversation with my vet about the increase. He thinks that because the prescription foods are getting so expensive a lot of vets are recommending Wellness instead. (He says he is doing that and knows many others who are.) Because of the extra demand for Wellness they are jacking their prices up.


----------

